# Rafting Smith River (Montana) at low flows



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

Has anybody rafted the Smith below the 250cfs level listed as the level at which rafting gets to be a pain in the ass? What was it like?


----------



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

catflipper said:


> Has anybody rafted the Smith below the 250cfs level listed as the level at which rafting gets to be a pain in the ass? What was it like?


Canoed it at 100--it was great! Might get a small raft down it--Puma.


----------



## billfish (Nov 22, 2009)

catflipper said:


> Has anybody rafted the Smith below the 250cfs level listed as the level at which rafting gets to be a pain in the ass? What was it like?


 
floated it last october, 115 at camp baker, 130 cfs at eagle creek, 230 at eden take out. it was no problem. the float guides are a little deceptive which is kind of good because we saw no one else on the river. if you have a 16' heavily loaded raft, you'll get hung up a bit the first couple of days, but it is not that bad. we had a 16' jag and an aire traveler canoe. well worth the effort and the hang ups are just push and shove a bit, not dangerous wrap type stuff. last day is long, no way around it, no camps below rattlesnake(?). very beautiful with a lot of private property, plan to do it again this year. used smith river shuttles. got to the take out and my truck had been detailed as well as shuttled? use them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info everybody! Putting in on Sat and was looking at primitive canoe-camping, but now I think I'll bring my cat with all the civilized camping gear (and frosty beverages).


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

The thing to remember is that it's Montana, not Colorado, or some other fucked up state where you can't touch bottom where the river passes through private property. 

So what if you get a bit stuck here and there?

Get out and drag that bitch.


----------



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

with the full keg on the raft we may be doing some of that!


----------



## captaingreenboat (Mar 9, 2009)

Ran it in the 250 range a couple years ago,14 foot rafts fully loaded with everything and the kitchen sink. No problems, a couple areas of push and shove where the river gets wider but nothing too bad. Worst section is on the last day where you have to take the left channel that has less water - maybe a 200 yards of slow water 1"-2" deep - just enough to scrape through without too much work at that level.


----------

